

The Rise and Fall of America's Awful Beer Glass - ultimatedelman
http://www.citylab.com/design/2014/09/so-long-shaker-pint-we-hardly-knew-ye/380440/

======
psweber
I'm always so disappointed when a bar with a great beer list serves in these
glasses.

"It was cheap, durable, steady, and stacked easily. A server needed to worry
less about splashing or spilling than with a dainty flute, or about smashing
that fancier glass on the way back to the bar. And for managers, using the
shaker for draft meant you needed fewer kinds of glasses in your bar, saving
money and precious shelf space."

Makes sense, but it's certainly not user centered.

~~~
ultimatedelman
surprisingly, at least in my observation, very little in the service industry
is user-centered.

